# Vends Imac m5521 750



## TeKiT (5 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour,

J espere ne pas trop déranger la vie du forum en proposant un imac très peu servi 

Imac m5521
PowerPC G3 500 Mhz
256Mo de Ram
DD 20 GB
Modem et carte Rézeau 

*pour 750* 
me contactez toto123@voila.fr 

Merci 

TeKiT


----------



## Sir (5 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour ,
Tu t'es trompé de place , tu dois poster  ici dans TribuMac . 

Merci Sir


----------



## TeKiT (5 Septembre 2003)

Merci


----------



## Zitoune (5 Septembre 2003)

Pourquoi ne pas effacer les sujets dans ce genre ?


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ne pas effacer les sujets dans ce genre ?



on peut aussi tout simplement les fermer... pourquoi effacer ?


----------



## Sir (5 Septembre 2003)

21h25 
Toujours aucun moderateurs mais que font ils ?


----------



## Zitoune (5 Septembre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> on peut aussi tout simplement les fermer... pourquoi effacer ?



Ben d'abord pour que les petites annonces soient postées au bon endroit, et puis parce que ce genre de sujet n'a rien à faire dans un forum MacG !


----------



## Sir (5 Septembre 2003)

Enerve le zitoune !!!


----------



## Zitoune (5 Septembre 2003)

Non, mais je n'ai pas envie que les forums MacG soient envahis par la "publicité"


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Ben d'abord pour que les petites annonces soient postées au bon endroit, et puis parce que ce genre de sujet n'a rien à faire dans un forum MacG !



ça fait des années que je dis ça mais la fermeture suffit pour envoyer rapidos le sujet par le fond.


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Septembre 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> ça fait des années que je dis ça mais la fermeture suffit pour envoyer rapidos le sujet par le fond.


Oui surtout que 700  c'est trop cher


----------



## huexley (6 Septembre 2003)

TeKiT a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J espere ne pas trop déranger la vie du forum en proposant un imac très peu servi
> 
> ...



comme les autres Joyeux lurons te l'ont fait comprendre Tribumac est un lieu beacoup mieux adapté a ton offre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (accessoirement le prix est un peu élevé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) -- Désolé d'avoir prit tant de temps j'essaye d'avoir une vie a coté des forums


----------

